
Building a Blockchain in Go (Part 1) - ronsor
https://jeiwan.cc/posts/building-blockchain-in-go-part-1/
======
eemax
Nice. In general, I think cryptocurrency and blockchains are pretty over-
hyped, but they are a good example of a non-trivial but still simple
application to show off a programming language.

For example, compare this to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439789)

for a simple blockchain implementation in Haskell.

------
sriram_iyengar
Super simple ! Looking forward for the part 2. Just reminded me this video
[https://anders.com/blockchain/?__s=vorsda25neenhsdtsbey](https://anders.com/blockchain/?__s=vorsda25neenhsdtsbey)

~~~
netvarun
All 6 parts have already been written/published -
[https://jeiwan.cc/](https://jeiwan.cc/)

